# kwickee steps won't come out



## swiftdriver (Jun 25, 2016)

My 2010 Coachman class-C has kwickee steps that will not come out today. I have power to the orange light mounted under the steps, which goes off and on with the door-mounted reed-switch, so that seems to be working, but the motor never makes a sound. I lubed it and shook it, but no change. There is a purple wire hanging loose, but I don't see where it came from. [see picture below] My guess is the wire is the problem, but I can't find a wiring diagram to tell where it is supposed to go. This may not be right, as the wire is not hot. There is a four-pin square connector that was loose, and when I tightened it, the light came on, but it didn't fix the motor. It has three hot pins, and one that doesn't set off the test light. I have also flipped the switch that locks the steps out, with no chamge.
Any ideas?
                    Thanks,
                                     Swiftdriver


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2016)

This may help troubleshoot http://bobsguides.com/step-motor.html


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2016)

I thought the purple wire was the light wire but if your light is working


----------



## swiftdriver (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, Chelse. I have found some documentation, and am pursueing those leads. I read bobsguide earlier, but no resolution found there. I am unable to pull the circlip pin, as it is facing away from me, so I can't get the steps out of the way to pull the motor or disconnect and check the plug at the motor. The work goes on!


----------



## swiftdriver (Jun 26, 2016)

Fixed! magic or something, I guess. The purple wire wasn't the problem, apparently. It is now taped over and ziptied out of the way. I re-lubed everything, shook it, cleaned the ground, and ...magic.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2016)

Glad you got it fixed swiftdriver and came back with report.  As a old retired mechanic, instructor, a ligh ttap with a hammer is a fix a lot of times LOL


----------

